# It's that time of year again.



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 30, 2019)

Surfing world championship down to last event here in Hawaii. Moore from Hawaii has good chance to win the woman's world tour.

Who would have thought that the Niner's & Ravens would be so strong in their divisions. Hawk's & Saint's are still contenders tho Craig has given up on NFL already.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 30, 2019)

I know nothing about surfing but find it much more interesting than American football...hope the local wins.


----------



## Midsummer (Nov 30, 2019)

chinacats said:


> I know nothing about surfing but find it much more interesting than American football...hope the local wins.



Me too, wish it was televised as much as the football. Even with the big waves, coral reefs, rocky shoreline and sharks its probably safer too..


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 30, 2019)

I like Fox Sports Net. Has Surfing, Cycling etc. The Tour de France was was really good this year. The Surfing world tour has been good too except 
Hawaii's John John Florence had the lead winning at huge Bells Beach & Margrete River injured his knee at Oi Rio Pro Brazil. Brazil has become a dominate force in world surfing
In the top four places, 1,2,4 are all Brazil going into the final event at Billabong Pipe Masters.

The women surf same events as men except Tahiti Pro & Pipe Masters. Hawaii's Carissa Moore surfs Pipeline better than most men. She shines in big surf tucked deep in the tube.


----------



## labor of love (Nov 30, 2019)

The NFL is rigged 
Brees looks like someone’s grandpa at this point but somehow he’s still one of the most efficient QBs in the game.
How does the grading system work for a surfing competition?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 30, 2019)

It is harder than other sports
Depends on surf conditions. Of coarse time in the tube scores high. 

Performance moves like cutbacks, lip floaters, landing 360's, style flow getting most out of the wave. Finishing strong. Some of the best hot surfers do 360's in fair size surf. Putting all the trick moves aside to be world class must be able to surf large tubes on be shallow reef like Tahiti. & Pipeline.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 2, 2019)

Well the two hot teams played today Ravens won it with a field goal.

Thought Patriots would win over Texan's. Ravens destroyed the Texan's couple weeks back and beat the Patriots by 17 points before that. They are going to lose home field advantage if they meet the Ravens again in the playoffs. Brady better get hot in Dec. To have any chance to make it to the SB. They have a great defense, but Brady has O line & other problems. He misses his big honky buddy who is enjoying his retirement.


----------



## labor of love (Dec 2, 2019)

Pats offense is so talent depleted at this point. Any team that can put up 17 pts against their defense can beat them.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 2, 2019)

I have never seen Brady throw away so many balls. 

Gronk was on football pre game & halftime last week he was really funny.


----------



## labor of love (Dec 2, 2019)

Yes, the Pats have completely screwed Brady. His protection is not good. Sanu that they got in a trade for a second rounder hasn’t been effective, they didn’t really replace gronk after he retired. They foolishly released Gordon...

All the old timers are falling off this year (Brees, Rivers, Brady and Eli)

I still think Lamar Jackson is crazy overhyped.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 2, 2019)

Hype is rampant in the NFL. At first they were hyping Baker Mayfield & Browns to win AFC North. Many picked Ravens to finish last in division. Don't know why last year when Flacco got hurt final 7 games won six with Lamar Jackson. Lost title game to LA Chargers 

Off-season worked on down field passing skills. They sacked offensive coordinator & brought in Greg Roman his play calling suited to Jackson as a dual running and passing attack.

There is a lot of hype because most gave no notice to Jackson were caught off guard when Ravens won 9 straight against some good teams.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 2, 2019)

Carissa Moore won her forth world title today at Maui Pro. Australian Stepany Gilmore seven time world champion knocked out 17 year old Caroline Marks from Florida in semi finals who was closest to Carissa in points.

It has been three years since Carissa won her last one. World titles are harder to win now with more skilled young women surfing than ever.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 9, 2019)

Jeez Bree's five touchdown passes & still come up short.


----------



## TSF415 (Dec 9, 2019)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Jeez Bree's five touchdown passes & still come up short.


As a niner fan it felt good to win by a field goal instead of lose by one.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 9, 2019)

Yeh the niners two loses were close ones against good teams. They really looked good yesterday.


----------



## labor of love (Dec 9, 2019)

Old man Brees has 6 total TDs, stretched the field the best he could ( Ginn jr. doesn’t seem interested in catching passes this year). We still lost but it’s not the end of the world. San Fran was at the 5 spot and the saints were at the 1 spot for playoff seeding. San Fran couldn’t afford to lose another game, back to back no less. George Kittle is unstoppable, Gronk 2.0.
Brees was too efficient, his scoring drives were too quick actually, there’s nothing better than letting your defense rest up on the sideline for 6 minutes while you march slowly down field and that just didn’t happen.
Kamara was overused earlier in the season and it shows. Latavious Murray looks so good it almost doesn’t matter.
Home field advantage doesn’t seems to exist in the NFC. Saints won @ Seattle, 9ers win @ Nola, Seattle wins @ San Fran, Rams win @ Seattle. Any given Sunday.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 9, 2019)

Ram's beat Seattle in LA. Being a Hawk's fan didn't like that game at all. Could see it coming Seattle has won quite a few close games & the Ram's needed it to have any hope of staying alive.

I think San Fransisco & Saints are best teams in the NFC. I was rooting for the Saint's & Janice was rooting for San Fransisco she likes Jimmy Garoppolo because he is a handsome guy.


----------



## labor of love (Dec 9, 2019)

Sorry I got confused. Baltimore best hawks in Seattle then correct?
Yeah, I think it’s between Seattle saints and San Fran. Green Bay seems on a lower level.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 9, 2019)

San Fran destroyed Green Bay. Seattle is getting better, but not up to the level they were when they won the Superbowl with that great defense.


----------



## labor of love (Dec 9, 2019)

Seattle and New Orleans can go from looking like the hottest team in the NFC to looking mediocre week to week. Both teams are heavily momentum driven.

San Fran has shown a terrific amount of consistency, even though Brees did shred their defense yesterday.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 12, 2019)

If anyone interested Google Pipe Masters day two. Today had light trades and good conditions. Old man Kelly 47 yrs. old had a perfect 10 at Backdoors (Pipeline right). John John Florence who was leading in world tour tore ACL had surgery back for last event at pipe after missing over half of the world tour. He was ripping at Pipeline. He had higest heat score today. Unreal tube rides over shallow reef. Few broken boards. High adventure


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 12, 2019)

Or better goggle Billabong Pipeline Masters John John Florence

It is forecast to get even bigger hope the wind is good like today.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 17, 2019)

Breeeeze 29-30 pass completion. Maybe Jenkins can help in the secondary. Another problem child with skills. Saint's defence looked good against Colts who seemed to be beating themselves.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 12, 2020)

The playoffs are getting interesting.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 12, 2020)

Yeah. I’m loving how unpredictable these playoff games have become. I actually felt like the Titans would beat the ravens but i didn’t think it would be a blow out.
Brees looked terrible. In fact, I may have to change my avatar.
Pats were out coached, and Brady has had no weapons at all this season. They still overachieved.
49ers look solid. It’s their Super Bowl to lose.
Seattle and Green Bay, I don’t see either team traveling to San Fran and getting a win. Especially now that San Fran is healthy and rested. 
It’s pretty crazy to think that Houston, KC or Tennessee will be in the super bowl.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 12, 2020)

Defence wins championships .


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 12, 2020)

Driving the length of the field without having to throw the ball helps too. San Fran just owned the line of scrimmage all game. Really impressive.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 12, 2020)

Chuckles said:


> Driving the length of the field without having to throw the ball helps too. San Fran just owned the line of scrimmage all game. Really impressive.


And just like that-Cleveland hires viking OC as head coach after that awful showing.


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 12, 2020)

They can have him. Seems the Vikings were out coached all year.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 12, 2020)

Well, they made Sean Payton look like Freddie Kitchens. Haha


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Yep the Snooker Masters just started


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 14, 2020)

Well it's over for the Saint's this year, but down in the Bayou LSU National champions.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 14, 2020)

I had to work tonight, I’m super pissed I couldn’t watch the whole game.


----------



## Bert2368 (Jan 14, 2020)

Surfing, 'cause the sharks gotta eat too-


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 14, 2020)

That was quite a video. It implies that the second shark saved him.

With the use of drones scientist are getting more birds eye of view of marine behavior of sharks, killer whales, dolphins, humpback whales.

There have been many accounts of Humpbacks saving other species like chasing killer whales away from sea lions and dolphins. Most whales are afraid of Orca they go after younger grey whales. Nice large meal. They hunt in packs like wolves and are very smart. All the toothed whales including dolphins to sperm whales have large complex brains. Humpbacks use group behavior to fish. Orca will not take on a group of Humpbacks.

A whale scientist was swimming with Humpbacks when a whale came right up to her and held her with it's fin she was really scared until noticed large tiger shark. The whale took her to the back of the boat and dropped her off. 

Tiger Sharks account for most of attacks in Hawaii. I remember surfing at a break called walls on North Shore of Oahu. There were seven of use out on weekday morning. The waves were good double overhead. As the sets had gotten bigger we were farther out in the lineup. I noticed a large Tiger Shark just couple yards outside of us. Really spooked us. Two waves we were all inside calling it a day.


----------

